# Keep an eye out



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Well the trader that bought my TT has sold it to a guy down south and I was hoping everyone could keep an eye out for it as I want to buy it back at some point 

The trader is giving me the guys details but just incase he doesn't is there a way of finding out where the car is??


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

HPi check might do it as long as DVLA paperwork has gone through.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

How far South?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw an old TT with 270bhp.. 3"dp and 120 cell sportcats,blueflame catback..bbs lm`s,lcr splitter,mishimoto ind,apex springs,armrest,bose,apline ida x100,debadged front and rear,osir orbit,shortshifter,led sidelights and rears.liquidTT was that yours ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I saw an old TT with 270bhp.. 3"dp and 120 cell sportcats,blueflame catback..bbs lm`s,lcr splitter,mishimoto ind,apex springs,armrest,bose,apline ida x100,debadged front and rear,osir orbit,shortshifter,led sidelights and rears.liquidTT was that yours ?


I'm surprise you had time to notice as it hurtled past your flabby Mk2... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I saw an old TT with 270bhp.. 3"dp and 120 cell sportcats,blueflame catback..bbs lm`s,lcr splitter,mishimoto ind,apex springs,armrest,bose,apline ida x100,debadged front and rear,osir orbit,shortshifter,led sidelights and rears.liquidTT was that yours ?


Very funny Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kammy do you know how far south? Sorry to her you have sold it though


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Won't know till he picks it up 

He did say he would give me the guys details so here's hoping, if he joins here then everyone keep an eye for me please


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Is this it?


Nah you know it has bbs lm reps on it hahaha


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been speaking to the couple that bought my TT and they said they will sell it back to me when I'm on my feet in a year or so 

Happy days


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

KammyTT said:


> I've been speaking to the couple that bought my TT and they said they will sell it back to me when I'm on my feet in a year or so
> 
> Happy days


lol, what a way to start life with your new car, having some maniac stalking you and demanding it back next year :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned they are only borrowing it


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

manphibian said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've been speaking to the couple that bought my TT and they said they will sell it back to me when I'm on my feet in a year or so
> ...


I'm stunned that they agreed, did they also agree to a cleaning/maintenance schedule?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can never go back it won't be the same

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Amaranth said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


They guy told me his wife only keeps cars upto a couple of Years and looks after them really well, he said I can buy it back in a year or so, he also said she doesn't drive very fast


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a nice little arrangement you have there, but why not, when you can afford it buy a completely different TT with less miles on it, has equally been as well looked after and hasn't been driven fast over bricks?

Hope to see you back in the fold.

Sooner the better.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned it's no different to leaving your girlfriend and then and then having her back after a year. After half of the local town has had a ride 

Imagine if the couple who you sold it to are doggers or even worse.........Morris dancers!

Just get something different when you are back on track, a nice m3 perhaps?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> As far as I'm concerned it's no different to leaving your girlfriend and then and then having her back after a year. After half of the local town has had a ride
> 
> Imagine if the couple who you sold it to are doggers or even worse.........Morris dancers!
> 
> Just get something different when you are back on track, a nice m3 perhaps?


+1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe I'm being sentimental but I always said I wouldn't sell but was forced to in the end!

Plus the cash I spent will be lost, I always wanted a big turbo TT so you never know, if one turns up at the right time.............


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looks like ill be back with a TTS at some point in the near future


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> looks like ill be back with a TTS at some point in the near future


you wont recognize this place !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Changed that much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

